# I Hope No One Is Bidding On This One



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

1) Bidding history looks very suspicious to me

2) Current price is way too much

3) First photo is not of the watch for sale

http://www.ebay.co.u...984.m1423.l2649


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Totally agree on all three points, I have saved it & we'll see what happens...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

maybe my Longines isn't the most expensive ever lol


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

NOOB question, but how can you tell the first snap isn't of that watch Paul? Unless it's one he's pinched from your site maybe?

Not my cup of tea anyway, but on his Q&A section he reckons the buy-it-now is $3500 (Â£2500ish).

Is that a price pulled out of thin air?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

kevkojak said:


> NOOB question, but how can you tell the first snap isn't of that watch Paul?


Because he says so in his text :lol: but I still think it is misleading.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

For that money I would want it to cook my dinner. :sweatdrop:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

PC-Magician said:


> For that money I would want it to cook my dinner. :sweatdrop:


and go upstairs afterwards - - Ooops, is that the bondage other forum? :lol:

It's interesting how prices are going for stuff that's not too fabulous?


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I would guess it's the rarity value.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm looking for an early quartz, that one would be perfect but it breaks the budget just a tad! :shocking:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

5 bidders with 96 bids and a Buy-it-Now of 3500 bucks! C'mon?!


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

One on tz for Â£1000


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Seems it is for sale again....

http://cgi.ebay.co.u...ME:B:SS:GB:1120


----------



## Event horizon (Mar 17, 2014)

I will be the first to admit if i get trotted up in increments to ascertain my highest bid i will do the same so the bidding history looks odd. I am sick and tired of bidding say Â£50 on something to come back being out bid by a pound. You check on the bid history and the guy has bid about fifty times.


----------

